
The developer died 14 years ago, here's a print out of his source code - ljf
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/05/on_call_netware_hell/
======
coreyp_1
tl;dr - just a horror story of a dev being asked to work on an old system, and
the company being incompetent. In the end, they stiffed him $5,000. No
resolution, so don't waste your time reading it.

